# CUTIEPIE!



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

If anyone is looking to add a little boy to their fur-family....here's a cutiepie!

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=11890368


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

He is sooo cute!!!! Someone would be lucky to get him!!!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

He's cute, but why would they let him go at 8 weeks?

Linda


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Sophie @ Sep 11 2008, 11:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=633473


> He's cute, but why would they let him go at 8 weeks?
> 
> Linda[/B]



They probably think that by the time an adoption would go thru for him he would probably be at least 10 weeks.

-Leandra


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

If I lived in Ohio he would be mine in a heartbeat!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (llf060787 @ Sep 11 2008, 12:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=633479


> QUOTE (Sophie @ Sep 11 2008, 11:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=633473





> He's cute, but why would they let him go at 8 weeks?
> 
> Linda[/B]



They probably think that by the time an adoption would go thru for him he would probably be at least 10 weeks.

-Leandra
[/B][/QUOTE]

Since this isn't a toy breed rescue, they probably don't know that Maltese should stay with their mom and littermates until they are 12 weeks old. It's a shame because they will probably be flooded with applications and have him adopted by eight weeks. I hope someone knowledgable about the breed adopts him and insists he stay with mom longer.

They also don't have a "no small children" warning as experienced toy breed rescues always do.


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

Hes beautiful and such a big boy!!1


----------

